# Haitian Creole: No man's land



## Eddie

How do you say "No man's land" in Haitian Creole?


----------



## KalAlbè

What's the context?


----------



## Eddie

lol... interesting avatar.

My adopted adult son is Haitian. The Immigration Dept revoked his residency and working papers. He's now an illegal alien. He just married an American woman. Politically, he's in no-mans land.


----------



## KalAlbè

Eddie said:


> *Politically, he's in no-mans land.*



Thank you for the context.
In this case the best translation I could come up with is *Anwo pa moute, anba pa desann, nan mitan rete rèd.*


----------



## Eddie

lol... M' konnen eksprèsyon sa, wi. I never thought of it as a translation.
Sa bon, wi la. Mèsi anpil, KalAlbè. Bòn jounen. Ke Bondye beni'w.


----------



## KalAlbè

Padekwa! 

Gen lòt ekspresyon men pou kontèks sa, mwen kwè se li pi pre m' kap bay ou.


----------



## Eddie

Sa'w ban'm bon anpil, wi la. Mèsi.


----------

